# Where's the finger mullet?



## flatfish1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Been fishing SM pier but not seeing any mullet minnows. Been catchiing a few flounder until the bait stopped. Water is clearing up but stll no mullet minnows to be found. Caught some black drum about four weeks ago and seeing some sheep but that's all stopped also.
Anyone doing any good with the flounder?


----------



## mayydayy (Jun 6, 2010)

flounder has been really slow for me. I think the heat has put a crimp in them for a while. The mullet is everywhere back in the creeks but they havent made it out to the main body yet. (few smaller schools) I threw the net the other day 3 times and had more bait than i knew what to do with. I hope the flounder start to pick up as im getting that craving for some nice fillets.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

You looking for these? We only found three, but there were many caught all the way up to dark. Most all were caught on mud minnows or small bottom feeders. We caught one and had one run on small croakers.


----------



## chud (Aug 18, 2009)

*Nice flounders*

MB Sandflea,

Looks like you're raising a good fisherman there.

And it looks like Apache if I'm not mistaken. Are you there a lot?

I stay in the campground and have fished that pier a lot with my boys 7 & 11.

Chud


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

That is Apache, I've only fished there a handful of times and just bought a punch pass recently to fish a little more. 

I haven't fished in almost three and half years, but when I did I fished the State Park pier. He learned to walk on that pier, we were there everyday after I got off work and all day on weekends. I pulled everything out and we started kingfishing Apache because he suddenly deciding he wanted to fish again. If the fish are biting we'll keep going back to kingfish, we like the pier, the people and the room. If you're there and see the big cart in the left of this pic, I'm there.


----------



## flatfish1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. Glad to see someone is catching the flounder. Apache pier is a great pier with plenty of room and great people to fish with. Are the mullet minnows running there?


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Saturday they were occasionally in the suds, few and far between and there were only a couple small ones at a time. Late afternoon you could see bait balls of glass minnows moving toward and around the pier though, good sign I guess, but nothing was in them.


----------

